# Transferring a Ticket?



## App.Electrician (Jun 2, 2009)

Don't quite have my ticket yet, in fact I've got 5 years to go, but WHEN I do my wife and I plan on moving to Hawaii and I'd like to carry over my trade. Is this a possiblity or not?


----------



## paul d. (Jul 13, 2008)

dont know about the ticket, but when moving to paradise be prepared for the cost of living to be high. i'd arrive there with at least 6 mos. living exp. good luck!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

App.Electrician said:


> Don't quite have my ticket yet, in fact I've got 5 years to go, but WHEN I do my wife and I plan on moving to Hawaii and I'd like to carry over my trade. Is this a possiblity or not?


Be sure to tell your local, they will be REAL HAPPY that the money invested in you has NO RETURN.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

brian john said:


> Be sure to tell your local, they will be REAL HAPPY that the money invested in you has NO RETURN.


 You got that right. I would like to be a fly on the wall when you tell them.:laughing:


----------



## App.Electrician (Jun 2, 2009)

brian john said:


> Be sure to tell your local, they will be REAL HAPPY that the money invested in you has NO RETURN.


Oh, I'm not leaving the union. I'm talking about transferring from one to another. All my contract says is that I have to spend 5 years after school with a UNION contractor. No where does it say I have to remain in the area I "signed up for"


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

App.Electrician said:


> Oh, I'm not leaving the union. I'm talking about transferring from one to another. All my contract says is that I have to spend 5 years after school with a UNION contractor. No where does it say I have to remain in the area I "signed up for"


You think you local cares that you still will be union, that money is coming out of their coffers not some local 4,000 miles away.

That I know of it does not say you have to stay, and I could care less, I am TRYING to tell you the facts from many locals stand point. 

In SOME members eyes you'll be that little sh*t that took the education money and ran.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

DUplicate


----------



## App.Electrician (Jun 2, 2009)

brian john said:


> You think you local cares that you still will be union, that money is coming out of their coffers not some local 4,000 miles away.
> 
> That I know of it does not say you have to stay, and I could care less, I am TRYING to tell you the facts from many locals stand point.
> 
> ...


Well...Mister... you see the thing is, I was asking a question that didn't require some smart-ass feedback in return. You obviously don't know what you're talking about and just trying to take a stab at what you think sounds right.

Keep it to yourself next time.

HOWEVER, I will take the last part of your post about filling them in on my intentions to the training director.


----------



## App.Electrician (Jun 2, 2009)

paul d. said:


> dont know about the ticket, but when moving to paradise be prepared for the cost of living to be high. i'd arrive there with at least 6 mos. living exp. good luck!!!!! :thumbsup:


I lived in Hawaii for a couple years while I was in the service and I'd agree with you on this one. It's much more expensive but can you imagine busting your ass at work and then coming home, and going to the beach to have a few beers listening to the surf.

PARADISE...One day.......ONE DAY!


----------



## paul d. (Jul 13, 2008)

App.Electrician said:


> Well...Mister... you see the thing is, I was asking a question that didn't require some smart-ass feedback in return. You obviously don't know what you're talking about and just trying to take a stab at what you think sounds right.
> 
> Keep it to yourself next time.
> 
> HOWEVER, I will take the last part of your post about filling them in on my intentions to the training director.


 :no:


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

App.Electrician said:


> Well...Mister... you see the thing is, I was asking a question that didn't require some smart-ass feedback in return. You obviously don't know what you're talking about and just trying to take a stab at what you think sounds right.
> 
> K


How about this instead of taking something up your ass, you try and listen when someone tries to give you advice. From you other post whining about someone giving you a hard time it is easy to see why you have issues.

Maybe you learn to listen and take SOME advice from what others feel may help you and digest it.


----------



## App.Electrician (Jun 2, 2009)

brian john said:


> How about this instead of taking something up your ass, you try and listen when someone tries to give you advice. From you other post whining about someone giving you a hard time it is easy to see why you have issues.
> 
> Maybe you learn to listen and take SOME advice from what others feel may help you and digest it.


1. I listen quite well, and I take advice well. What I don't take well is when passive aggressive no-brainers think they know what they're talking about and make a fool of themselves. (I feel sorry for your helper.)

2. I don't remember ever "whining" about being treated such a way. I don't whine and I sure as hell don't whine to a bunch of electricians on a message board where I know they don't give a rat's rear end.

3. The only advice you gave me in your last "senseless" post was to give everyone a heads up at the hall, and i took that and will use it. Everything else was psycobabble. I'm not sure whether your a Union Man or an Open-Shop Man but the way you talk and rant, your acting like a 15 yr old kid with manipulation ISSUES.


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

App.Electrician said:


> 1. I listen quite well, and I take advice well. What I don't take well is when passive aggressive no-brainers think they know what they're talking about and make a fool of themselves. (I feel sorry for your helper.)
> 
> 2. I don't remember ever "whining" about being treated such a way. I don't whine and I sure as hell don't whine to a bunch of electricians on a message board where I know they don't give a rat's rear end.
> 
> 3. The only advice you gave me in your last "senseless" post was to give everyone a heads up at the hall, and i took that and will use it. Everything else was psycobabble. I'm not sure whether your a Union Man or an Open-Shop Man but the way you talk and rant, your acting like a 15 yr old kid with manipulation ISSUES.


We are all wrong, you are right kid, we don't know anything about the union. I just hope some day to have half the wisdom as you have at 18.:wacko:


----------



## App.Electrician (Jun 2, 2009)

drsparky said:


> We are all wrong, you are right kid, we don't know anything about the union. I just hope some day to have half the wisdom as you have at 18.:wacko:


I'm not just a little 18 yr old kid right out of high school. I served my country, did my 4 years and got out. I've seen quite a bit and been a few more places than you'd ever dreamed of. I'm not saying anyone on here is wrong. I'm saying people need to approach things a bit better and not try to make themselves look all big and bad to a young man that doesn't know much about what he's getting himself into. I've been a helper for 2 years and I just got into school and have tons of questions.

So far you being wrong is the only thing you're right about.


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

App.Electrician said:


> I'm not just a little 18 yr old kid right out of high school. I served my country, did my 4 years and got out. I've seen quite a bit and been a few more places than you'd ever dreamed of. I'm not saying anyone on here is wrong. I'm saying people need to approach things a bit better and not try to make themselves look all big and bad to a young man that doesn't know much about what he's getting himself into. I've been a helper for 2 years and I just got into school and have tons of questions.


I believe you know it all, your 4 years in the service and 2 years as a helper sure beats my 20 in the service and 5 years apprenticeship and 10 years in the IBEW. And I don't dream of the places I have been anymore.


----------



## App.Electrician (Jun 2, 2009)

drsparky said:


> I believe you know it all, your 4 years in the service and 2 years as a helper sure beats my 20 in the service and 5 years apprenticeship and 10 years in the IBEW. And I don't dream of the places I have been anymore.


 
*touché :laughing:*

I'm not here to fight. I had a question and I guess it was a bit sensitive to some. (How I don't know)



But if ol' Brian Jon wants to make things up and post them to try and make me look like a 2 bit loser then I should only return the favor.


----------



## App.Electrician (Jun 2, 2009)

*touché :laughing:*


I'm not here to fight. I had a question and I guess it was a bit sensitive to some. (How I don't know)



> From you other post whining about someone giving you a hard time it is easy to see why you have issues.


But if ol' Brian Jon wants to make things up and post them to try and make me look like a 2 bit loser then I should only return the favor.


----------



## retired 7373 (Feb 28, 2009)

App.Electrician said:


> Well...Mister... you see the thing is, I was asking a question that didn't require some smart-ass feedback in return. You obviously don't know what you're talking about and just trying to take a stab at what you think sounds right.
> 
> Keep it to yourself next time.
> 
> HOWEVER, I will take the last part of your post about filling them in on my intentions to the training director.


 
dont' pay attention to these old men here-myself included- go to Hawaii if that is what you want- might not be able to work there or transfer your ticket, but you will enjoy the islands. As far as all that money they pay to train you- that does not seem to matter when you are laid off or 200 on the out of work list.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

App.Electrician said:


> *touché :laughing:*
> 
> I'm not here to fight. I had a question and I guess it was a bit sensitive to some. (How I don't know)
> 
> ...


App; I made nothing up I simply stated that some locals really frown on paying for a 5 years education only to lose the now educated mechanic. They see your education as an investment, if you take off they see this as no return on the investment. And I for one understand their point of view.

Ask the local.


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

To answer your question you can transfer locals, but the new local must vote on letting you in. Some require you to be on book 2 for a year before you can transfer, it is not an automatic thing. I topped out in local 82 in Dayton, Ohio, and then transferred my ticket to 567 in Portland, Maine. The general membership in 567 had to vote on letting me in after the Executive board made a recommendation. They took me in and I was thankful. In the 5 years I was in Local 82 they did not vote for any transfers or reinstatement for people who gave up there ticket and then wanted back in. As I stated it is up to the members’ of each local. 
And Brian John is not only a very knowledgeable electrician he is also a member of the IBEW. You can learn a lot from his posts.:thumbsup:


----------



## RUSSIAN (Mar 4, 2008)

One of my teachers was sent there in the 80's with a large crew(the contractor sent them). they didnt leave a good impression. Hawaiian's dont much care for Americans and especially arrogant electricians. Hands from my local have had a tough time getting calls there, but its getting better as time goes on.
My advice: do your research before you go there


----------



## App.Electrician (Jun 2, 2009)

RUSSIAN said:


> One of my teachers was sent there in the 80's with a large crew(the contractor sent them). they didnt leave a good impression. Hawaiian's dont much care for Americans and especially arrogant electricians. Hands from my local have had a tough time getting calls there, but its getting better as time goes on.
> My advice: do your research before you go there


Hawaiians certainly don't forget things and no they don't like arrogance. I lived there for 2 years.

Thanks for the advice on the research, however it's a little early to be doing anything as such right now.


----------



## App.Electrician (Jun 2, 2009)

brian john said:


> App; I made nothing up I simply stated that some locals really frown on paying for a 5 years education only to lose the now educated mechanic. They see your education as an investment, if you take off they see this as no return on the investment. And I for one understand their point of view.
> 
> Ask the local.


 
YOU SAID...I was whining in a previous post which is where I must've developed my "issues."

Also, I can see where you're coming from now. It was a bit clouded in your previous post. And I agree I know it's an investment on their part, but is it an investment on an individual, the local, or the union as a whole?


----------



## App.Electrician (Jun 2, 2009)

drsparky said:


> To answer your question you can transfer locals, but the new local must vote on letting you in. Some require you to be on book 2 for a year before you can transfer, it is not an automatic thing. I topped out in local 82 in Dayton, Ohio, and then transferred my ticket to 567 in Portland, Maine. The general membership in 567 had to vote on letting me in after the Executive board made a recommendation. They took me in and I was thankful. In the 5 years I was in Local 82 they did not vote for any transfers or reinstatement for people who gave up there ticket and then wanted back in. As I stated it is up to the members’ of each local.
> And Brian John is not only a very knowledgeable electrician he is also a member of the IBEW. You can learn a lot from his posts.:thumbsup:


 
That's EXACTLY what I was looking for! Some knowledge and an expeience that someone has had. 

Thank you!


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

drsparky said:


> To answer your question you can transfer locals, but the new local must vote on letting you in. Some require you to be on book 2 for a year before you can transfer, it is not an automatic thing.


Some require a bit more than simply being "on" Book II for a period of time...they require that you have an uninterrupted period of employment in that territory.

It is not uncommon to hear of a guy getting laid-off shortly before meeting that time frame requirement.

"Jamming your card" is frowned upon by many locals...especially the locals with a higher rate having a ticket jammed up their keyster from a lower paying local's JW.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Is Hawaii a state with a large influx of Mainlanders? Continued growth?

Is the IBEW strong in Hawaii? Or is open shop more the norm?


----------



## manchestersparky (Mar 25, 2007)

WOW - does the IBEW offer sensitivity training ?:whistling2:


----------



## knaack134 (Jan 20, 2009)

App.Electrician said:


> Well...Mister... you see the thing is, I was asking a question that didn't require some smart-ass feedback in return. You obviously don't know what you're talking about and just trying to take a stab at what you think sounds right.
> 
> Keep it to yourself next time.
> 
> HOWEVER, I will take the last part of your post about filling them in on my intentions to the training director.


 The smartest thing you can do is immediately tell your apprentice coordinator about your intentions to leave. I am sure they will help you in any way they can. But remember to have the right attitude when you go in there, those guys work for you and don't forget it:whistling2:


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

knaack134 said:


> The smartest thing you can do is immediately tell your apprentice coordinator about your intentions to leave. I am sure they will help you in any way they can. But remember to have the right attitude when you go in there, those guys work for you and don't forget it:whistling2:


I asked a member of our apprenticeship board and I would NOT suggest making your future intentions known. One you may change your mind and two he said if they knew upfront they would most likely pass on you.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

App.Electrician said:


> Well...Mister... you see the thing is, I was asking a question that didn't require some smart-ass feedback in return. You obviously don't know what you're talking about and just trying to take a stab at what you think sounds right.
> 
> Keep it to yourself next time.
> 
> HOWEVER, I will take the last part of your post about filling them in on my intentions to the training director.


You should listen up when you are offered advise from the people here.
Brian John is a Union Contractor and pays for apprenticeship training out of his earned money because he believes its the right thing to do. He is the last person that should be "trash talked" to.
You are in our world now. Thank you for your service, you risked it all for us. Most of us have done our time just like you. We don't wear it like a badge, we move on.

Jamming your ticket in another local is a very sensitive subject. I would find out if someone has done it Hawaii in recent history.


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

brian john said:


> How about this instead of taking something up your ass, you try and listen when someone tries to give you advice. From you other post whining about someone giving you a hard time it is easy to see why you have issues.
> 
> Maybe you learn to listen and take SOME advice from what others feel may help you and digest it.


 I think he is acually trying to help you. Maybe you should "cool your jets". If your not carefull you might arrive in Hawaii with a "shi$ball status" following you. 
And for what its worth I think your gonna have a hard time staying employed in Hawaii. electricians are not really a priority and the cost of living there is outragous compared to where you are now.
Dont get so defensive dude, when someone in your Union is offering some advice. Brian is about as good as they come so calm down....


----------



## PhatElvis (Jan 23, 2009)

I believe there are some politics involved. I have a man that has been on my payroll for 15 years as a traveler from Floriduh and the local outright refuses to let him transfer his ticket. He has a house and family here, with roots in the local community and even coaches baseball. Every few years the local tries to get me to lay him off so a non-traveler can work but I tell them to take a hike, this guy is a keeper.


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

PhatElvis said:


> I believe there are some politics involved. I have a man that has been on my payroll for 15 years as a traveler from Floriduh and the local outright refuses to let him transfer his ticket. He has a house and family here, with roots in the local community and even coaches baseball. Every few years the local tries to get me to lay him off so a non-traveler can work but I tell them to take a hike, this guy is a keeper.


One little trip and a small fee to a labor attorney, write a letter, and he'll have his permanent local card. This guy is beyond the "jamming" point. Way beyond. 

As for the OP, check the fine print in your apprentice agreement - if you leave the jurisdiction up to and within 5 years of commencement FOR ANY REASON you must pay for the training. So plan on letting the ink on your card dry first before you think about moving.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

LawnGuyLandSparky said:


> As for the OP, check the fine print in your apprentice agreement - if you leave the jurisdiction up to and within 5 years of commencement FOR ANY REASON you must pay for the training. So plan on letting the ink on your card dry first before you think about moving.



Twice in one month we have agreed on an issue, that works for a broken clock (twice in a day) but for us?


----------



## Toronto Sparky (Apr 12, 2009)

Life is easier in Canada.. You got that red seal on the license , then your good to go right across the country.


----------



## App.Electrician (Jun 2, 2009)

The advice that was given by everyone was very helpful and I am very appreciative. Being new to the trade and school (2 years working) I do need to listen a bit more and not be so sensitive to others advice. Even if they come off as a bit corrosive coughcoughbriancough. :laughing:

I apologize if I lost my cool a bit, I asked for advice and I received it but I beleive I got a bit irrate because it wasn't what I _wanted_ to hear.

I believe I'm going to wait to even say anything about anything. I think I should stick it out here at least until my 5 year commitment is up after school. I'm kind of jumping the gun a bit, with the whole moving to Hawaii as soon as I graduate school.


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

brian john said:


> Twice in one month we have agreed on an issue, that works for a broken clock (twice in a day) but for us?


Ah I ain't a bad guy Brian... I'm just drawn that way.


----------



## PhatElvis (Jan 23, 2009)

LawnGuyLandSparky said:


> Ah I ain't a bad guy Brian... I'm just drawn that way.


Don't try and candy coat it you are a salt.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

LawnGuyLandSparky said:


> Ah I ain't a bad guy Brian... I'm just drawn that way.


 
I never doubted it, luckily in our country we can disagree, unlike Iran and a few others.


----------



## westernexplorer (Jun 20, 2009)

App. Electrician,

What these gentlemen are telling you is very true. Your local is investing in YOU. Also, the IBEW Brothers over in the Ahola State of Hawaii, will decide if you will become a member of thier local, You will have NO say in that little detail. And the International Office can't help you, because the IBEW constitution gives local unions complete autonomy over ticket transfers.:whistling2:

There are reasons for everything, just because you don't always understand why, I promise you, someone else does..... The union is not perfect, but few things in life are. Having said that, I'm proud to be an IBEW Wireman, even with the ups and downs, it better than the alternative......LOL


----------

